# Cities in the late 1800s, early 1900s



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Basically my thread from SSP.. don't know why I didn't post it here sooner..

*Boston*


















*Chicago*

















































































*Detroit*


















*Halifax*




































*Hong Kong*









*Istanbul*









*London*































































*Los Angeles*













































*Milwaukee*








































































*Montreal*

























































































































































*New York*







































































































































*Ottawa*




































*Paris*


















*Philadelphia*









*Quebec City*








































































*Santiago*


















*Sao Paulo*






















































*Shanghai*


















*Tokyo*



























*Toronto*






































































































































































































*Vancouver*


















*Vilnius*









*Winnipeg*



























*St. Petersburg*









*Cincinnati*









*St. Louis*


















*Buenos Aires*


















*Budapest*









*San Francisco*



























*Kingston*









*Rio de Janeiro*


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

VIENNA:

I live in the house that's in place of the house to the very right. The bridge has been replaced with an underpass.
































































The hospital where I was born:































































Great thread. Amazing how similar n-American and European cities were, not so long ago.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

AWESOME Post monkeyronin!!
Really surprised about shanghai.
If you have any more pics, please show them.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

*speechless*


----------



## IsaRic (Jul 27, 2006)

amazing.

Only we could know what the dates were


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

What an era!


----------



## S.Yorks Capital (May 21, 2005)

*Sheffield:*














































[mg]http://viewfinder.english-heritage.org.uk/gallery/450/bb8/bb89_9084.jpg[/img]


----------



## TexasStar (May 3, 2004)

Great thread! 
Here are a couple from Dallas:
( - both these buildings still exist)

*1912*









*1916*


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Buenos Aires in the 20's





































Later i'll put some more


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Fantastic pictures!!!!!!!!

Zurich:


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

OMG that was awesome.


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

good job


----------



## Sirgarbagemann (Apr 5, 2006)

*Guatemala City*


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

Awesome photos, very interesting!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

yes, really interesting to see old pics from great cities like NY or other


----------



## IsaRic (Jul 27, 2006)

*Manila*
















































































































































walled city, 1925


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^fascinating!


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

IsaRic said:


>


That postcard is written in French. Here's the translation:

_"Sir,

I send you a serie of postcards from the Philippines islands in hoping they will please you.

Your faithful servant,
Haruza Bensaïd

to Mr Henri Valetoux
Malagasy Corporates Company
Majunga, Madagascar."_


Sorry if this is off topic, but something funny is that the city where lives this guy will soon give its name to a tower in La Défense.


*Tour Majunga (180 m) :*


----------



## Sun (Sep 12, 2002)

This is an AWESOME thread! Here are some I found to offer.

Minneapolis, Minnesota








































































St. Paul, Minnesota


----------



## ChivDevil (Jan 28, 2007)

Fantastic Thread!


----------



## Lirtain (Aug 30, 2006)

*Beirut*

1910









1920



1930











1940


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

Here are some from Tokyo.

Famous panorama from 1865








And this is the vew you can get now from the same spot.


Ginza

The bridge in the old pic is now under the elevated expressway.









neiborhood in Minato ward


----------



## blue_milkyway88 (Jan 24, 2006)

:eek2: :eek2: 
woah , what a wonderful it is !!! it's really acttractive and splendid


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Some from my Sao Paulo collection - for the ones who never saw it :lol:










































Sao Paulo ones had TRAMS!

















...and clean rivers









And believe it or not....


----------



## poponoso (Sep 8, 2005)

*Extraordinary pics from all over the world; please keep posting them. The cities looked so charming in those time...*


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

More pictures of Santiago


----------



## IsaRic (Jul 27, 2006)

i wish trams is still being widely used today


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Amazing thread! Gj!


----------



## Yuval (Oct 22, 2005)

So interesting and beatiful. 

Sorry that I have nothing to contribute. Tel-Aviv was only founded in 1909 and became a city in the 30s. Nearby Jaffa is the oldest continuously functional port city on earth (est. around 1,800 BC) but I have no old photos of it.

Thanks to all for those treasures.

.


----------



## Lirtain (Aug 30, 2006)

*Byblos - Lebanon*

^^ I don't want to go off topic, but Byblos' port is the oldest continuously functioning port in the world. (Byblos city goes back to 5000 B.C. and is the oldest continuously inhabited city in the world)

5000 years ago and during the Early Bronze Age, Canaanite Byblos had developed into the most important timber shipping center on the eastern Mediterranean by the Phoenicians who had business ties with Egypt. The Cedar of Lebanon and other wood was shipped from Byblos to Egypt for the pharaohs to be used in shipbuilding, tomb construction and funerary ritual.


Byblos 1930




Byblos Port 1950


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Buenos Aires, Argentina


----------

